# Some of my Drawings



## Artistic Bird Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Just a couple of my drawings.  Critique welcome!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Nice Drawings*

Hello Artistic Bird Nut

I do watercolor painting and only do quick sketches to get started so I will leave it to the great drawing artists at the forum to give you advice but your drawings look very good to me. Keep up the good work. I look forward to seeing more. When you have time start an album of your drawings. Click User CP then Pictures & Albums.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Artistic Bird Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you, I will do that sometime.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

if you work from photographs, you can take a black and white copy of one, graph it off then graph off a sheet of paper but careful, you don`t want to press too hard on the paper because you will erase the lines and an H pencil of any kind may scratch the paper that will show up when shaded over, I use a B or 2B for graphing when I do it. This process will help with getting all you outlines together. I would recommend paper stumps for shading but the best way to improve is to draw everyday, theres no substitute for experience.


----------



## stryker (Apr 26, 2013)

hi there! i love your work!! the birds look fantastic!!!!! the people look good too! keep up the good work


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

hi, this is good. keep practising with pen and learn new tools.


----------



## Artistic Bird Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you, guys! These are all from awhile ago. I have started using blending stumps per suggestion from a friend. They really DO make a difference! I mainly draw from imagination, though the last one I copied.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You welcome criticism. It's a good news bad news critique. First the good. Your bird pictures show that you have talent and some promise. The bad news is the pictures of people show that you don't seem to be able to self teach. That's ok. You can still show a lot of improvement after learning from others. Faces and hands seem to be hard for a lot. If you start learning hands, it will help you learn faces. 
Learn to draw 3D by using highlights and shading. Start with cubes and spheres. Learn to draw eyes before you try a face. I believe that you can be an artist if you work hard and don't give up.


----------



## Artistic Bird Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

DleeG - Thank you. I do agree, people aren't my strong suit and I would REALLY like to find a class about them.


----------



## Artistic Bird Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

I think part of my problem is I don't spend enough time/put enough effort into shading. One of these days I'm going to take hours doing a drawing and see how it turns out.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Draw from a photograph. Check out my thread where I'm drawing my daughter. It's a work in progress and it shows how I draw in steps.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a reason you don`t spend more time on drawings? Confidentially, if you spend hours a day, for years, you may get a handle on shading....it takes time to learn....of course it also depends on what you want to do, I have always said there is no wrong way to draw, everybody sees things differently, people achieve different levels in their work. Personally I am rarely satisfied, I always think I can do better but it`s all part of it, takes a lifetime to learn and I hope I never get to a point where I think I`ve learned it all.
But like I said before, making mistakes is a good thing, learn from them. I suggested earlier i this thread to practice with photographs, take a photocopy of one, graph it off, graph off some paper and take each square at a time, it really helped me learn a lot.


----------



## Gallifrey (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wow*

I really like your work. As always, there is room for improvement, but you r on the right track. I do some of the same kind of art as you, and I think we should be friends and help each other. What do you think?  
See ya around!


----------

